# UK Building my first UDS for the summer



## toonarmy (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I didn't know there was a UK section on here. 

I have already made a post on the main UDS build forum page (Link below) if anyone in the UK has any suggestions for parts etc to help me that would be great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/185175/my-first-uds-build-help#post_1347582

I am currently trying to sort the lid out on my first UDS build. Finding a kettle lid to fit a 57cm barrel is not so easy. Or I can repair/alter the original barrel lid to work.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  Sorry I missed your other posts.  No matter how hard I try I do miss one from time to time.  Many good folks here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  Welcome to the "U.K. family".  We look forward to your contributions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 19, 2015)

Hiya Toonarmy, I take it you'll be painting your UDS black and white then ?

Shame you cut the lid out like you did, if you'd got some thin cutting discs (1mm) from Toolstation, you could have held your grinder horizontal and worked halfway down, around the bead of the lid and it would have come off sweet. Can you get your hands on another drum and try again ?

Have you got some expanded metal for your fire basket yet ? I managed to get some rusty stuff from a scrappy near Carlisle to make mine with.

I still need to sort out racks for mine and as you've found out, barbie bits aren't easy or cheap to come by around these parts.

Good luck with the rest of the build, Graeme.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 19, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Hiya Toonarmy, I take it you'll be painting your UDS black and white then ?
> 
> Shame you cut the lid out like you did, if you'd got some thin cutting discs (1mm) from Toolstation, you could have held your grinder horizontal and worked halfway down, around the bead of the lid and it would have come off sweet. Can you get your hands on another drum and try again ?
> 
> ...


I dont have any expended metal but I have something very similar taken from an older chimney I had in the garden I can use. 

The cheapest grill racks I could find were these ones

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/weber-57cm-chrome-plated-cooking-grate.html


----------



## timberjet (Apr 19, 2015)

ToonarmY said:


> I dont have any expended metal but I have something very similar taken from an older chimney I had in the garden I can use.
> 
> The cheapest grill racks I could find were these ones
> 
> http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/weber-57cm-chrome-plated-cooking-grate.html


Just make sure it is not galvanized metal. You don't want anything galvanized in there. You can get expanded metal where they sell screen doors. You can buy it for dog protection barriers for your screen. That is where I found mine.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ToonarmY,  welcome to the family.

As you have already found out, plenty of good people on here with plenty of advice!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet (Apr 22, 2015)

ToonarmY said:


> I dont have any expended metal but I have something very similar taken from an older chimney I had in the garden I can use.
> 
> The cheapest grill racks I could find were these ones
> 
> http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/weber-57cm-chrome-plated-cooking-grate.html


I know they are a tiny bit more expensive but I have the hinged version of those in mine. They are really neat because you can add wood or charcoal without taking all the racks out. FYI


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

Hi

I have responded on your main forum post but have a read and let me know.


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

Yes, avoid any galvanized metal that will come on contact with the food or where splashes are likely to drip back onto the food.


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 30, 2015)

Can anyone suggest where I can get some mesh that is not galvanised locally?

Decided I need a bigger mesh basket


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello.  Firstly; ToonarnY thought it would be obvious to a Texas Redneck by his user name where he is from.  It probably should have been.  In case there is ANYONE out there dumber than I am ( I doubt it ) he is from the Newcastle area.  I guess ToonarmY has some hidden meaning ( football?? or what?? ).  If you ask for local knowledge I would say folks need to know where you live.  No disrespect meant.  I just had no idea.  Dumb as 2 bags of rocks.  Tell ya what mate; you can find just about what you want delivered fairly cheaply to you door off E-Bay.  I find that with many local steel suppliers they want you to buy a whole 4'x8' sheet.  AND collect it.  Just an idea.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry if I am repeating myself but I just cant find the post

Grill racks for a 57cm kettle to use on a UDS from Homebase £4.99 each not as high quality but chromed and quite good other than that its sunshine BBQ at £15 each

Rather than try and chew on and find expanded metal get the replacement coal basket for a Pro Q and use a cheapo BBQ base (Sainsburys, B & M Tesco etc.) as the ash catcher with 3 bolts to keep the basket and ash tray a couple of inches apart but together if you see what I mean.

Hey Danny

The "Toon (Colloquialism for Town)  Army" are the football fans for Newcastle United but may not live in Newcastle. People who are from Newcastle are called Geordies

Makems are people from Sunderland but may not necessarily support Sunderland AFC. Sunderland Football fans are sworn enemies of the Toon!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope that helps


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Kiska.  I see you have a couple issues I am not quite understanding.  May I suggest you start a thread in the Group and please explain your issues.  I am sure you will get some help.

Thanks for the Soccer info.  Geordies, Scousers, Makems, Brummies I have a lot to learn!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry Danny but I really don't  understand you post????
I don't have any issues and am very confused?
 I have merely replied to toons question about a alternative coal basket and where to buy cheaper grill grates for a UDS  which is on topic but may have posted the same info before. The football reference is all fun as toon will know[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi kiska.  I didn't mean YOU "had issues" per say.  I meant you were asking some questions.  After re-reading your post I NOW understand you were offering a solution; "not asking questions".  I just didn't want the thread to get confused by 2 folks asking questions on the same thread.  *Sorry for my mistake.*  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like the solution!  Quick to do and easy enough to find.

The football comments are ALWAYS about a bit of fun.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

